# Jock's 'before' pics!



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Here ya go:

http://www.faceparty.com/member_pics.asp?member_id=2529431&member_name=jock996

I've been bulking for a good while now, my diet has been good but not very clean (McDonalds chicken sandwhiches for 99p lol)

Lifting has been very consistant, low reps and heavy weights.

I intend to cut very soon.

Cheers, Jock


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Sorry mate it says pending approval.  Why dont you just manage attachment.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I see you put on some muscle since your last pics.  Real big traps and shoulders mate and some very nice peaks on the bicepts.  What do you weigh there?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

looking good my mate!


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Nice traps and back mate. Have your mum lady shave for your chest???? Lol! 

Predator


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Yeah, Looking 110% better on the last pictures i saw of you mate!

Excellent work!


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

looking better but that yankee cap has to go


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the feeback fellas, my gut is unsightly and I'm sorry you had to be exposed to it but it won't be there for long!

Thanks again, Jock


----------

